# Crock Jugs



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 13, 2020)

For a while, I had a good run of pulling either a whole or a partial jug from the mud every time I went out picking on the river. The streak has broken but I was wondering if anyone recognizes these jugs and has any information about them. I am missing individual photos for the fourth jug, I've misplaced it somewhere around the house and I can't find it.










This is the only one that is stamped in any way. Doesn't help much though.







I'm going out for a few hours in the coming afternoon and I think I'll spend a good chunk of time rooting around in the mud in case I missed one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice jugs! They cleaned up real nice. In the first picture with all 4 jugs from left to right.
1. White glaze cone top shoulder jug.
2. Common White beehive jug.
3. Common Brown top cone top jug.
4. Salt glaze brown top shoulder jug. 
Some might argue that the two end ones are shoulder jugs and the two middle ones are common jugs. And would be correct. I went a little more descriptive.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks! I know nothing about them so this was very helpful.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2020)

Numbers 1 & 4 are also known as "stackers".  A pottery cylinder was set on that shoulder ledge so that another could be placed on top and so on, in order to get more in the kiln for firing.


----------

